# Building a Walther Car Float - Suggestions



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am building a shortened Walthers car float. I did not want a 36" car float so I just attached the 2 end pieces together to make a 27" car float. I am ready to add the rails but I have heard some not so good things about the partial turnout on the car flaot to form 3 tracks on the deck. The turnout design is not the most functional for use, it just looks. I was wondering what others have done with this kit? What did you do to make the turnout functional? Or can it be modified to just be a 2 track float and how can you do this? I would like the float to be functioanl for some switching action on my layout. 

Thanks.

Dr Bob


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I planned to incorporate a car float on my latest layout, but it didn't fit. Even though this photo shows the Walther's design...









I too, wanted to avoid problems that others experience. I intended to go with a simple two or three track barge like shown in these photos that others have built and posted:








I think this would be a great track design








using a barge like the one shown in photo 2 or the one above. We have a local (working) car float that uses a small barge and a larger one. I think they add great interest if used.



















This a photo of the smaller 15-car float in 1986 and below is the larger 25-car float taken in 2005. The barges travel 26 miles across the Chesapeake Bay in Virginia.








In 2012, one of the big cannons off of the USS Missouri was transported to Fort Miles in Delaware on this float. Hope this is some help and I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide to do. George


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice pictures kix.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great pictures, kix! Love the way they lashed up and secured the ends of the barges in the first one. The aft ends are tied together and the fore ends are each secured to the tug. That is one way to keep them from swinging all over the place using one tug. The other way would be to put one on each side of the tug. The problem with the side to side on the tug would be that it would require a lot of maneuvering room. The pictured arrangement allows for a quick back into the destination.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Kix. I like the looks of the float in photo 3 with the center platform. I was trying to avoid carving off too much of the detail on the center of the deck in the kit. A platform such as this can just cover much of it up. I also like the red side retainers with the decaled name. Very nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Dr Bob


----------

